# Buying/selling tractor driving me nuts!!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't you hate when you find a piece you want BEFORE you have sold your current piece? 
Afraid I'll lose the tractor I have found. Fits my needs perfectly, but can't buy till I sell mine. 
Wish there was a way I could get this done.....advertised everywhere I can think of. 
Ever had this happen?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you trade? You know after you find the one buyer or trade then 10 other buyers will come out of the woodwork.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't trade. Seller of tractor I want is a private seller.
I'm tempted to buy it and mine will eventually sell, but would rather not.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you try Tractorhouse? They will let you do a one time personal classified or at least they used to. That's how we got rid of my late FIL CaseIH 6500 Conser-Til. Sold it to someone in Canada in 3 days.

The person that sold that thing to my late FIL should had his arse kicked, the sales guy knew he didn't have enough tractor to handle that thing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, I did that and CL.
It's rare to find a used tractor equipped exactly how you want it at the price you want.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Buy it and sell yours later. Advertise free delivery and yours may sell after the next big snowfall.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't see that you put it on haytalk marketplace. Haytalk has incredible search engine optimization. If someone searched on the internet for what you have it will be found. Just put pictures and some keywords that someone will search for. You also could take it to a dealer to sell consignment and make a deal with them that you can also market it yourself and if you sell it not pay the consignment fee.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Buy it and sell yours later. Advertise free delivery and yours may sell after the next big snowfall.


Your ideas, my money!! 
JK, I think I may end up doing just that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I don't see that you put it on haytalk marketplace. Haytalk has incredible search engine optimization. If someone searched on the internet for what you have it will be found. Just put pictures and some keywords that someone will search for. You also could take it to a dealer to sell consignment and make a deal with them that you can also market it yourself and if you sell it not pay the consignment fee.


Haytalk market place? Whatis that?
I have a feeling I'm about to be very embarrassed.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Haytalk market place? Whatis that?
> I have a feeling I'm about to be very embarrassed.....


Click forums. Scroll down to the haytalk classifieds section.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Click forums. Scroll down to the haytalk classifieds section.


Done deal! Thanks!


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

what are you trying to get rid of?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hokelund Farm said:


> what are you trying to get rid of?


Want to sell my Kubota M7040 for a larger tractor.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey friend I'm looking for a tractor and that is about the horsepower I need. Could you send a picture of it, asking price, specs: diesel, 4wd, front loader, HP, hours and such. Thanks and if you could give me a zip code for a better location for possible pickup


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Brian8 said:


> Hey friend I'm looking for a tractor and that is about the horsepower I need. Could you send a picture of it, asking price, specs: diesel, 4wd, front loader, HP, hours and such. Thanks and if you could give me a zip code for a better location for possible pickup


Brian he has all the specs for it in the Haytalk market place and a pic.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think that newagtalk had a for sale section.

Rodney


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd also look at advertising on Ironsearch.com and maybe on Fastline.com They used to be the premier sites for ag equipment before tractorhouse got popular.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just dropped $200 on tractor house. I gotta get this thing SOLD!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I just dropped $200 on tractor house. I gotta get this thing SOLD!


Took awhile but I found it. Quick question: why new rims?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Came with the standard rims back in '07. Had them filled with rim guard for years. I always wanted cast. The tires were getting worn, so I advertised them on CL and got $900 for Old rims with 30% tires. 
Local big Kubota dealer had two old stock Kubota 30" cast rims with new Firestones 16.4x30" tires already mounted on them for $1,700. That's a steal. 
Went up and picked them up, brought em home and slapped em on. 
Then I added a new set of wheel weights.
Basically, I got 2 brand new tires, 2 new cast rims for $800. That was a good day


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Came with the standard rims back in '07. Had them filled with rim guard for years. I always wanted cast. The tires were getting worn, so I advertised them on CL and got $900 for Old rims with 30% tires.
> Local big Kubota dealer had two old stock Kubota 30" cast rims with new Firestones 16.4x30" tires already mounted on them for $1,700. That's a steal.
> Went up and picked them up, brought em home and slapped em on.
> Then I added a new set of wheel weights.
> Basically, I got 2 brand new tires, 2 new cast rims for $800. That was a good day


That's certainly a good deal! If I didn't know anything about your tractor and I was a prospective buyer, I think I'd be suspicious of why a seven year old tractor needed new rims and weights. It would sound like you were hard on it. (Again, that would be if knowing nothing about it) My advice (worth less than $.02), would be to say it had cast wheels and weights and only emphasis that the tires are new.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah maybe. I think new cast rims have an appeal, especially since Kubota rims have paint fade problems. I was just being honest.
I hated the fluid filled rims, especially after my 3rd flat tire and tube repair.


----------

